# Lizards > General Geckos >  Check these out

## N4S

Anyone ever see this? 

Pretty cool cause this is the first time I ever seen them

New Zealand common green gecko:

http://www.ryanphotographic.com/imag...s%20babies.jpg

http://www.whozoo.org/Anlife2002/ros...Z11Nv00C28.JPG

----------


## mlededee

oooh yes i love those! naultinus elegans--they are on my wish list for some day when i have more room and more time to dink around with more geckos.  :Smile:

----------


## Holbeird

Holy Cow those are awesome! I'm not really a lizard/gecko kinda guy, I tend to like my herps without legs (unless its a tortise) but those guys are really cool looking!

----------


## Schlyne

Awesome!  Any idea what they eat?

----------


## ADEE

they are beautiful

----------


## HABU

crazy aren't they? imagine how popular they would be if they were available!

----------


## Laooda

those are CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :Very Happy:

----------


## Krazy99CL

cool. I need one just in case I need to ask them about car insurance.  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

I had to come back and take another look they are so awesome looking!!!! they remind me of the commercial geico guy.

----------


## ADEE

jinx!                      .

----------


## Krazy99CL

> jinx!                      .


lol  :Razz:

----------

